# [wireless]Problema de configuración wireless(cerrado)

## ZenPiPerS

Hola,

Tengo un problema para configurar la conexión wiffi y nosé como solucionarlo.

Mi configuración es la siguiente:

/etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

essid_wlan0="linksys"

mode_wlan0="managed"

channel_wlan0="1"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-D wext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

dhcp_wlan0="nodns nontp nonis"

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ap_scan=2

eapol_version=1

network={

   ssid="linksys"

   scan_ssid=1

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   proto=WPA2

   pairwise=TKIP CCMP

   group=TKIP CCMP

   psk="contraseña"

   priority=5

}

```

hice el enlace ln -sf net.lo net.wlan0 y al ejecutar /etc/init.d  ./net.wlan0 start me devuelve lo siguiente:

```
./net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0
```

Durante un rato se enciende la luz wlan del portatil pero se apaga.

Si durante ese rato que se enciende la luz ejecuto wicd y escaneo la red me la encuentra y conecta perfectamente y se muestra lo siguiente por la consola:

```

./net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *     wlan0 connected to ESSID "linksys" at 00:18:39:2E:61:24

 *     in managed mode on channel 2 (WEP disabled)

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.13 starting

wlan0: waiting for carrier

wlan0: carrier acquired

wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

wlan0: offered 192.168.1.4 from 192.168.1.1

wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.1.4 from 192.168.1.1

wlan0: checking 192.168.1.4 is available on attached networks

wlan0: leased 192.168.1.4 for 86400 seconds                               [ ok ]

 *       wlan0 received address 192.168.1.4/24
```

Pusé en /etc/conf.d/rc RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.wlan0" y agregé net.wlan0 al inicio pero muestra el mismo mensaje de error:

```
 

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

ERROR: cannot start netmount as wlan0 could not start

```

¿Me podéis echar una mano?

Un Saludo!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> network={
> 
>    ssid="linksys"
> 
>    scan_ssid=1
> ...

 

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola,

En el handbook está así escrito, de todas maneras he probado a cambiarlo pero el resultado es el mismo. Me llama la antención pues estuve configurando la red hace unos meses https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-750971-highlight-wireless.html en el mismo equipo y con la misma configuración funcionaba correctamente.

Nosé por dónde pueden ir los tiros :S

Un Saludo!

----------

## Stolz

Yo lo tengo así para WPA2-PSK

```
# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

update_config=0

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="Foooooo"

        scan_ssid=1

        psk=0123456789ABCDEF0123456789ABCDEF0123456789ABCDEF0123456789AB

}
```

```
#cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_wlan0="dhcp"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-D wext"
```

Para obtener el PSK en modo hexadecimal ejecuta 'wpa_passphrase mi_ssid mi_clave'

Espero que ayude.

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola,

El viernes estuve echándole otro ojo al wiki por si me faltaba algo y tras añadir 

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )
```

se levantó la red sin problema!

Ahora ya puedo conectar correctamente pero al inicio me aparece el siguiente mensaje:

```
WARNING: netmount is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started
```

Otra duda que tengo es que al iniciar el sistema intenta levantar eth0. He equitado net.eth0 del inicio

```
rc-update show

           alsasound | boot

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

                dbus |      default

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

           net.wlan0 | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

                wicd |      default

```

 pero cada vez que inicia el equipo se intenta levantar net.eth0

¿como hago para que no intente iniciar eth0?

Un saludo y gracias por vuestra ayuda!!

----------

## Txema

Va a intentar levantar todo net.* que encuentre, elimina el enlace net.eth0 y asunto resuelto.

También puedes configurarlo como ( "null" ), lo iniciará pero no le dará ninguna configuración, ni IP ni nada.

Saludos.

----------

## Coghan

 *ZenPiPerS wrote:*   

> ¿como hago para que no intente iniciar eth0?

 

Edita /etc/rc.conf busca y descomenta rc_hotplug y déjala como sigue:

```
rc_hotplug="!net.eth0"
```

----------

## Txema

Esa solución es más elegante   :Laughing: 

Saludos.

----------

## ZenPiPerS

Hola,

Probe la opción de editar /etc/conf.d/rc pero no me funcionó y lo dejé tal como estaba:

```
# Do we allow services to be hotplugged? If not, set to RC_HOTPLUG="no"

# NOTE: This does not affect anything hotplug/udev related, just the

# starting/stopping of the init.d service triggered by hotplug.

RC_HOTPLUG="no"

```

Al final opté por borrar el enlace simbólico, tanto net.eth0 como net.wlan0 apuntanban a net.lo.

Gracias por vuestra ayuda!

Un Saludo!

----------

